

Information Visualization Tools and Frameworks(A Collection) - shivkumarganesh
https://github.com/shivkumarganesh/InfoVizGeek

======
shivkumarganesh
InfoVizGeek is a project which talks about the different tools and
technologies which would enable an individual to create data visualizations.
This repository has a vast list of tools along with their licensing available.
This is an exhaustive list and I would be glad to accept additional tools
which you guys out there in community use. Bookmark it, Fork it,Follow it &
Contribute to the ever Growing list.(Still work in Progress)

~~~
shivkumarganesh
This is a cool documentation. Nicely put forward.

